# Active Shooter Training



## JustMeT (Oct 6, 2019)

Has anyone done this training yet? I'm scheduled 45 mins next week for it and I was just curious how it went for people who have done it already.


----------



## Irdasur (Oct 6, 2019)

HR/TLs walked around and talked to their TMs with a sign--up sheet for them to sign.

We aint had time for that, because there was no time to spare for it anyway.


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 6, 2019)

Awhile back there was a casual discussion about it among TL and the rest of us. Apparently some kind of training was being considered as well as adding a new PA code (code blue?) as code brown is taken ...


----------



## Bosch (Oct 6, 2019)

There was people being sent for that training then all of a sudden they stopped and not everyone has taken it.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 6, 2019)

We have hour training slots on our schedules starting this week, like we did with inclusivity. I have mine scheduled next week.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 6, 2019)

I wonder if neck-snapping will be on the syllabus?


----------



## IWishIKnew (Oct 6, 2019)

I've been told our ETLAP will be doing classroom training, similar to the bias training from a few weeks ago. No word yet when, though.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 6, 2019)

I did not need to be told to Run Hide Fight.

First gunshots go off, I'm two miles down the road, yeet myself outta the store ain't stickin' around for that


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 6, 2019)

Our tls are just having people sign i to workday and say we did it they arent even talking to us.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 6, 2019)

I have degreaser and  it's gonna spray into their  eyes


----------



## HardlinesFour (Oct 6, 2019)

Honestly, one of the best weapons in the store are the soup cans. A good enough throw to the head, will knock someone out.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 6, 2019)

I will hold them down for you. I hate how lazy and self absorbed oyr leadership is.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 6, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> I have degreaser and  it's gonna spray into their  eyes


Yeah let me wreck out some WD-40 real quick.

Seriously though, I have an exit plan. We’re 2 floors underground, so first place I’d go is the freight elevator. That that up to the loading dock to freedom.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 6, 2019)

HardlinesFour said:


> Honestly, one of the best weapons in the store are the soup cans. A good enough throw to the head, will knock someone out.



fuck that I ain't playing hero I'm long gone yeet


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 6, 2019)

I have 2 exit doors near me. I will fight to save others from harm. I am the captain who might go down with ship. But show up as a survivor in the end. Bad guy will be down, if I get my baseball bat after them.


----------



## Sisyphus (Oct 6, 2019)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> I have 2 exit doors near me. I will fight to save others from harm. I am the captain who might go down with ship. But show up as a survivor in the end. Bad guy will be down, if I get my baseball bat after them.





qmosqueen said:


> I have degreaser and  it's gonna spray into their  eyes


"Let's Roll!"
I want you two on my team!


----------



## Bosch (Oct 6, 2019)

Dropping vest, zebra, radio and anything that pegs me as an employee and running..


----------



## Kartman (Oct 6, 2019)

I'll hide behind the Scott Towels and take a nap.


----------



## NKG (Oct 6, 2019)

Fire extinguisher is s good weapon.


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 6, 2019)

I have actually been in an active shooter situation and I did not expect my own reaction. Plan the best you can but remember when it happens you may react differently than bravado while safe makes you believe. More likely than not herd mentality will kick in. You will attach to a large group and run like hell.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 6, 2019)

Omg! How terrifying!


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 6, 2019)

When we all realized what was happening yeah it was something else. Not really an experience I wish on anyone. Ever.


----------



## happygoth (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm sure, holy crap.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 6, 2019)

I'm glad to see that Spot is taking this seriously.
I hope they don't do the same thing they did with the ethics training.
If anyone is interested this is the link to some of the info from the training I had from the Dept. of Homeland Security.
Its for an office situation so different than retail but might be useful.

Are we ready for an emergency situation? - https://www.thebreakroom.org/threads/are-we-ready-for-an-emergency-situation.22701/page-2#post-537931


----------



## Kartman (Oct 6, 2019)

commiecorvus said:


> I'm glad to see that Spot is taking this seriously.


They are only doing it for THEIR liability... don't kid yourself.


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 6, 2019)

First shots & I'm grabbing my cutlery & degreaser before heading to the walk-in.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 6, 2019)

I'd grab an overcoat, too!


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 6, 2019)

Not when you have hot flashes that can melt a glacier


----------



## notfit05 (Oct 6, 2019)

Received an email today in Regards to it I assume tss will be conducting it here at the dc or hr as I have no material available for it


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 6, 2019)

Kartman said:


> They are only doing it for THEIR liability... don't kid yourself.



Of course they are.
But it's good for the TM so I'm fine with it.


----------



## Rarejem (Oct 7, 2019)

I am glad to hear this.  It was something we discussed among ourselves following the Walmart shootings. Too many tm's don't question people in the backroom that aren't wearing vendor nametags or will just open the receiving room door if the bell rings.  They don't know where all of the exit doors are or what the priorities should be or what they should do.  Many have no idea what a gun sounds like.  There was a lot of bravado type talk, but ultimately nobody really knew what their response would be.  Even with a training, that will depend on the actual situation (even the codes we have are sometimes not called out because tms get flustered in the moment), but somewhere in the back of your head something may click that will save the life of others or yourself.


----------



## Noiinteam (Oct 7, 2019)

My Etl AP told me my training is Friday.


----------



## SugarSugar (Oct 7, 2019)

I'd run over to the As Seen On TV endcap for a pepper spray and asks the ETL to requisition it while he's held at gunpoint.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 7, 2019)

If you hide from a shooter, remember to turn off your walkie and Zebra.

Imagine hiding from a shooter and the fucking Drive Up alert goes off.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 7, 2019)

I always turn them off when I'm napping.


----------



## Greenie (Oct 8, 2019)

oath2order said:


> If you hide from a shooter, remember to turn off your walkie and Zebra.
> 
> Imagine hiding from a shooter and the fucking Drive Up alert goes off.



Im tossing those suckers as I’m running. My phone is always on silent. So good there.


----------



## redandkhaki (Oct 8, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> First shots & I'm grabbing my cutlery & degreaser before heading to the walk-in.


I told my tms to try and hide anywhere BUT the walkin. You cant barricade the door from the inside. 
Obviously better than nothing but if there's another option I'd take that.


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 8, 2019)

I'm taking a seminar on Workplace Violence on Friday.
I'll let you know if I learned anything interesting.


----------



## OK Then (Oct 8, 2019)

oath2order said:


> If you hide from a shooter, remember to turn off your walkie and Zebra.
> 
> Imagine hiding from a shooter and the fucking Drive Up alert goes off.



My AP said this exactly. Take the battery off or ditch that bitch.


----------



## allnew2 (Oct 8, 2019)

JustMeT said:


> Has anyone done this training yet? I'm scheduled 45 mins next week for it and I was just curious how it went for people who have done it already.


It was 15 minutes thing


----------



## Kartman (Oct 8, 2019)

You're ready for ANYTHING, now!!!


----------



## SnorlaxTM (Oct 8, 2019)

oath2order said:


> If you hide from a shooter, remember to turn off your walkie and Zebra.
> 
> Imagine hiding from a shooter and the fucking Drive Up alert goes off.


URGENT MESSAGE FOR LOD, WHO IS RESPONDING


----------



## Kartman (Oct 8, 2019)

Not me! I'll be napping behind the Scott towels!!! Wake me when the crisis is over!


----------



## Irdasur (Oct 9, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> I have actually been in an active shooter situation and I did not expect my own reaction. Plan the best you can but remember when it happens you may react differently than bravado while safe makes you believe. More likely than not herd mentality will kick in. You will attach to a large group and run like hell.



All jokes aside, this is what I told my TL.

We can "prepare" all we want. At the end of the day, we don't know how we'll react when our "fight-or-flight" instincts kick in. We're civilians (mostly) and very few of us are combat-trained (police, swat, military, etc.) Once you panic, its very hard to think rationally. It'll be a jarring experience to witness. 

Glad you're safe.


----------



## Livinez (Oct 9, 2019)

Our AP ETL rounded up a bunch of us a couple of weeks ago and just read from a packet that he had received. He stressed that the company will not judge us in the event that this occurs and we decide to run, hide or fight. He simply advised us to pick a plan of action and commit to it! Get familiar with your stores exits/ hiding places in advance of any such attack and if you decide to ‘run’...do so in a zig zag fashion.😜


----------



## countingsheep (Oct 9, 2019)

Irdasur said:


> All jokes aside, this is what I told my TL.
> 
> We can "prepare" all we want. At the end of the day, we don't know how we'll react when our "fight-or-flight" instincts kick in. We're civilians (mostly) and very few of us are combat-trained (police, swat, military, etc.) Once you panic, its very hard to think rationally. It'll be a jarring experience to witness.
> 
> Glad you're safe.



This! Very well said. And thank you it was very eye opening tbh. During the incident I was in the shooter was even confronted by a civillian who was carryung himself. He confronted the attacker but hesitated because of the age of the shooter. That got him shot 5 times before the "kid" continued on his rampage. 
So even though you have a weapon. May be in a safe hiding place. Or whatever you think may be your best plan. Keep in mind that in the moment you may react differently than all your scenarios suggest. And have a plan for that.


----------



## SLPumpkin (Oct 10, 2019)

Had mine earlier and then I randomly saw this photo which summed up my training.


----------



## loser girl (Oct 11, 2019)

Have mine next week.   Never did have the bias training


----------



## Not My Name (Oct 12, 2019)

Do the people in this thread realize you’re about equally likely to die to a lightning strike in comparison to a mass shooting?

No?  You don’t realize that?  Well, lol... it’s pretty close to the truth.

Media can drastically alter people’s perceptions of reality.  It’s fascinating.

If the national media covered literally every single time someone got struck by lightning (forgetting about the fatal strikes for now)... a significant portion of you would literally be afraid to go outside with even a single dark cloud in the sky.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 12, 2019)

Not My Name said:


> Do the people in this thread realize you’re about equally likely to die to a lightning strike in comparison to a mass shooting?


Tell that to all the dead people who have had that happen to them.


----------



## qmosqueen (Oct 12, 2019)

Not My Name said:


> Do the people in this thread realize you’re about equally likely to die to a lightning strike in comparison to a mass shooting?
> 
> No?  You don’t realize that?  Well, lol... it’s pretty close to the truth.
> 
> ...


i'm really old and way back in grade school in the late 60s when had "duck in cover" !!!
we practiced hiding under our little single desks for about 10 minute every day we had a drill, just in case war broke out and bombs would drop.  Yes they scared they shit out of me as a child only 8 years old


----------



## DBZ (Oct 12, 2019)

Not My Name said:


> Do the people in this thread realize you’re about equally likely to die to a lightning strike in comparison to a mass shooting?
> 
> No?  You don’t realize that?  Well, lol... it’s pretty close to the truth.
> 
> ...



Do you play golf during a thunderstorm? They do strongly encourage safety with lighting. "when it roars, go indoors". We've all been taught not to be the tallest thing out there, never been in water is there is any thunder or lighting within miles of you. 

Just because something isn't likely to happen to you, doesn't mean it won't. I know a guy who was struck by lightning twice. It's going to happen to someone. I'd rather be the person who runs or hides than the one who freezes because of not knowing how to react.


----------



## DBZ (Oct 12, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> i'm really old and way back in grade school in the late 60s when had "duck in cover" !!!
> we practiced hiding under our little single desks for about 10 minute every day we had a drill, just in case war broke out and bombs would drop.  Yes they scared they shit out of me as a child only 8 years old


 
We were still doing this in the late 70s/early 80s. I had no idea why we did it and I was never scared.


----------



## oath2order (Oct 12, 2019)

Not My Name said:


> Do the people in this thread realize you’re about equally likely to die to a lightning strike in comparison to a mass shooting?
> 
> No?  You don’t realize that?  Well, lol... it’s pretty close to the truth.
> 
> ...



Two weeks ago a kid got arrested at a store in my district.

When searching his backpack, they found a gun.


----------



## dannyy315 (Oct 12, 2019)

Not My Name said:


> Do the people in this thread realize you’re about equally likely to die to a lightning strike in comparison to a mass shooting?
> 
> No?  You don’t realize that?  Well, lol... it’s pretty close to the truth.
> 
> ...


I think you’re safe from lightning inside Target bud


----------



## Aredhel (Oct 12, 2019)

Not My Name said:


> Do the people in this thread realize you’re about equally likely to die to a lightning strike in comparison to a mass shooting?
> 
> No?  You don’t realize that?  Well, lol... it’s pretty close to the truth.
> 
> ...


Statics are fascinating until you are one.


----------



## Black Sheep 214 (Oct 12, 2019)

qmosqueen said:


> i'm really old and way back in grade school in the late 60s when had "duck in cover" !!!
> we practiced hiding under our little single desks for about 10 minute every day we had a drill, just in case war broke out and bombs would drop.  Yes they scared they shit out of me as a child only 8 years old


Those drills were scary, not to mention the dog tags we wore so they could identify our bodies in case the bomb dropped...


----------



## copycopy (Oct 12, 2019)

In huddles I don't even lie. I have a family and will not be a hero. I have them the tools they needed, I'm bolting out the nearest fire door


----------



## commiecorvus (Oct 12, 2019)

The odds of an active shooter are rather low but workplace violence in general is considerably higher.
The National Safety Council reports that in 2016, 17% of workplace deaths were the result of violence.
According to OSHA, two million people each year report some type of workplace violence.
They estimate that 25 percent of workplace violence goes unreported.
OSHA reports state that assaults resulted in 18,400 long term injuries and 458 fatalities.
For the women out there 83% of those deaths and injuries were women.

Fun stuff.

Side note: The training was provided by our union, by an union expert on job safety who goes around the country making companies fix dangerous conditions for union workers. Just one of the benefits of being a member.

A few things you might find useful.
If you are forced to park a long distance from the place you work, the company is responsible for your safety from the minute you clock out to the minute you get in your car or vice versa from your car into the building.
They need to keep the walk to your car well lit or provide you with someone to walk with you if you work in a high crime area.
Saying that the people who own the building are responsible are responsible for making the walk to your safe is not true.
They are responsible if it dangerous.

If there are conditions that are dangerous you can go to the OSHA web site osha.gov and file a complaint.
They are a law enforcement agency and if you check the box that asks to not share your name with the company (always check that box) then they won't.
Even if the company figures out you are the whistle blower, they cannot go after you.
This means in any way, cut your hours, deny vacation, say one nasty word to you, harassment of any kind.

The company is supposed to post a list of all OSHA reported workplace incidents on a company billboard.
This should give you a clear idea if things have a regular pattern or if they are being properly reported.

You can invest in some simple things yourself if the company won't.
Things like cheap rubber doorstops and screamer alarms cost very little but can come in handy in an emergency situation.
There was a lot more but this post is getting long already.
Let me know if you have any questions.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Oct 12, 2019)

Be safe, everyone.
Check out this article from USA TODAY:

2 people shot before wedding guests tackle gunman at New Hampshire church, police say









						2 people shot before wedding guests tackle gunman at New Hampshire church, police say
					

A large police presence gathered outside a church in Pelham, New Hampshire, amid reports of a shooting Saturday morning.



					www.usatoday.com


----------



## Tessa120 (Oct 13, 2019)

What is the likelihood of needing to know how to properly apply a tourniquet, or how to splint a limb/stabilize a neck with whatever is on hand rather than proper medical equipment? But it's taught in health class, just in case things go wrong during your hiking trip.

Why should we have to know to not stand under a tree in a storm, and to not get out of a car in a thunderstorm even though it's metal? But it's in that same health class, just in case lightning starts touching down really, really close.

Why do planes have that oxygen mask training?  Air travel, especially domestic, is super safe.  But just in case.  Also, how much chance is there in a water landing, especially domestic flights?  But they talk about the inflatable vest, just in case.

Hell, the Pentagon has a zombie apocalypse response plan.
Pentagon document lays out battle plan against zombies - CNNPolitics - https://www.cnn.com/2014/05/16/politics/pentagon-zombie-apocalypse/index.html

Right now a mass shooting event is happening about once a day in the US, though I'm sure that includes the sad cases where Dad goes nuts and kills himself and the kids to hurt the ex in the worst way possible.  Needing to know how to respond to that is training that would also cover a mass knife/machete attack (which have happened), a hostage situation, and being in the same apartment building at nutty Dad.

The outrage over whether or not mass shooting training is needed should instead be focused on common events that no one bothers to prepare you for.  Guys, have your doctors been checking for redness or lumps on your chests?  Do you have any idea of what to do if you feel what seems like a hard bump in your armpit?  2000 new cases of breast cancer in the US every year are in men.  Parents, have your children's doctor ever explained to you what symptoms to look for in case your child is mentally ill?  Count off 10 kids around you, one of them statistically will have either depression or anxiety.  Why isn't deep water training part of drivers ed class in school?  After all, people die nearly every storm by driving through flash flooding because they didn't understand the hidden danger of just a few inches of water flowing over the road?


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 18, 2019)

DBZ said:


> We were still doing this in the late 70s/early 80s. I had no idea why we did it and I was never scared.


I don't remember "duck and cover" drills, though nuclear war scared the spit out of me.

Tornado drills, on the other hand...


----------



## Bonnie Dundee (Oct 18, 2019)

I went through homeland security training when I was hired to do "security" at the Super Bowl.in Minneapolis.  We had to go through a 10-hour online course and pass a bunch of quizzes.  I am sure this is going to be a lot less intense.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 18, 2019)

Still haven’t had this active shooter training nor have I even heard anything about it :/


----------



## RedcardReba (Oct 20, 2019)

countingsheep said:


> Our tls are just having people sign i to workday and say we did it they arent even talking to us.


Really?

That's stupid.  If you get a situation, and you report that, it's a major lawsuit.


----------



## hufflepuff (Oct 20, 2019)

Our AP, hosting it, didnt take it seriously so it was pretty much a waste.


----------



## L4D (Oct 27, 2019)

I saw the training DVD at TSC a few weeks ago but haven’t heard a peep about actual training.


----------



## SallyHoover (Oct 27, 2019)

DBZ said:


> We were still doing this in the late 70s/early 80s. I had no idea why we did it and I was never scared.


I changed school systems in Middle school and my new school had a "moment of silence" after we said the Pledge of Allegiance and had to remain standing.  It was years later that I found out that was time we could pray if we so chose.  The word prayer was never mentioned and I thought we were supposed to remain standing contemplating patriotic thoughts.


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 27, 2019)

oath2order said:


> Imagine hiding from a shooter and the fucking Drive Up alert goes off.


ETL on walkie: "who's getting that?"


----------



## Kartman (Oct 27, 2019)

"Who's kissing my ass???"


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 27, 2019)

oath2order said:


> If you hide from a shooter, remember to turn off your walkie and Zebra.
> 
> Imagine hiding from a shooter and the fucking Drive Up alert goes off.





starmaster1000 said:


> ETL on walkie: "who's getting that?"


*sound of a gunshot*
"Okaaaaay, who ELSE can get that?"


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 28, 2019)

redeye58 said:


> *sound of a gunshot*
> "Okaaaaay, who ELSE can get that?"


"Team, regardless of the situation, we have metrics to uphold and Guests to serve. I need a response."


----------



## Kartman (Oct 28, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> "I need a response."



"I see... a... white light!"


----------



## BoxCutter (Oct 28, 2019)

Kartman said:


> "I see... a... white light!"


"Unless it's the headlights of the guest's car, I don't want to hear it."


----------



## Ringwraith917 (Oct 28, 2019)

The biggest thing they stressed in our training was "commit". Whatever you do, do it all the way. Run, hide, fight. Pick one and go with it.


----------



## Kartman (Oct 28, 2019)

How about "shit your pants???"


----------



## COextraordinaire (Oct 28, 2019)

Black Sheep 214 said:


> Those drills were scary, not to mention the dog tags we wore so they could identify our bodies in case the bomb dropped...
> View attachment 8855View attachment 8856



They still do the dog tags in my kids’ public high school.

I mean... they call it “student ID” and you better wear it around your neck at all times.  For “security”.   

And to ID the body.

My 15yr old got a 3 hour detention for trying to pass off a chick fil a gift card as her (missing) ID.  They’ve started take that shit pretty seriously in the most recent couple of years.


----------



## Leo47 (Oct 28, 2019)

Yup I had that in high school, if you weren’t wearing it you got written up, plus if you forgot it/lost it you were marched straight down to the office and had to buy a new one for $4. You were not allowed to walk around on campus at all without one


----------



## starmaster1000 (Oct 28, 2019)

Ringwraith917 said:


> The biggest thing they stressed in our training was "commit". Whatever you do, do it all the way. Run, hide, fight. Pick one and go with it.


Gives a whole new meaning to the phrase "Run and Done."


----------



## redeye58 (Oct 28, 2019)

starmaster1000 said:


> "Team, regardless of the situation, we have metrics to uphold and Guests to serve. I need a response."


*sound of a chamber loading


----------



## Eazzy93 (Oct 31, 2019)

JustMeT said:


> Has anyone done this training yet? I'm scheduled 45 mins next week for it and I was just curious how it went for people who have done it already.


It's a joke basically just run to exit or hide in the baler they told us 😂


----------



## SitSpotSit (Oct 31, 2019)

COextraordinaire said:


> My 15yr old got a 3 hour detention for trying to pass off a chick fil a gift card as her (missing) ID.



I love her ingenuity and spunk!!


----------



## happygoth (Oct 31, 2019)

Our training was pretty informative and thorough about what to do and some of the best places in the store to hide, etc. Our APTL is very good.


----------



## Leo47 (Nov 1, 2019)

Ours was “go ahead and mark on workday that you did it, if someone starts shooting either run or hide okay go hop on” like literally it probably took me longer to log into workday than the entire “training” lol


----------



## Yetive (Nov 10, 2019)

https://www.inc.com/chris-matyszczyk/target-is-asking-employees-to-do-something-no-employee-should-ever-have-to-do.html


----------



## dannyy315 (Nov 15, 2019)

Scary moment earlier at my store. Apparently a disgruntled customer came in and threatened to shoot the place up. I don’t think he had a gun on him, I wasn’t in the store at the time. But he’s not in custody, so that’s concerning...


----------



## IWishIKnew (Nov 18, 2019)

Yetive said:


> https://www.inc.com/chris-matyszczyk/target-is-asking-employees-to-do-something-no-employee-should-ever-have-to-do.html



Target is doing so, but is Walmart?


----------



## Bethelight (Mar 23, 2021)

My TL attempted to have me do active shooter training on a zebra while on the floor while I covered self check out. WTF.


----------



## vngoghlvr (Mar 23, 2021)

We actually had to evacuate my store when a guest went in the bathroom with what looked like a rifle sticking out of his bag.  From that experience, Target does not give enough training for situations like this.  I didn't hear anything called out on the walkie until another TM came into the back and told me they were instructed to go to the back of the store.  Then the cops told us to evacuate everyone.  Guests were complaining about leaving their stuff behind, TMs who had no walkies in the offices or break room had no idea what was going on.  One TM evacuated, hopped a fence, and ran away.  It was a mess.  When we could go back in we shut the doors for about 30 minutes to talk to our TMs, and management wanted us to reopen. (It was almost 9pm)  I told AP after that there needs to be a lot more training and protocol, not just every man for themselves.  I can't imagine how chaotic it would be if somebody just opened fire.  Heck, other leads told me they were amazed I stayed to evacuate guests and that they would have just left.


----------



## Not My Name (Mar 23, 2021)

vngoghlvr said:


> We actually had to evacuate my store when a guest went in the bathroom with what looked like a rifle sticking out of his bag.  From that experience, Target does not give enough training for situations like this.  I didn't hear anything called out on the walkie until another TM came into the back and told me they were instructed to go to the back of the store.  Then the cops told us to evacuate everyone.  Guests were complaining about leaving their stuff behind, TMs who had no walkies in the offices or break room had no idea what was going on.  One TM evacuated, hopped a fence, and ran away.  It was a mess.  When we could go back in we shut the doors for about 30 minutes to talk to our TMs, and management wanted us to reopen. (It was almost 9pm)  I told AP after that there needs to be a lot more training and protocol, not just every man for themselves.  I can't imagine how chaotic it would be if somebody just opened fire.  Heck, other leads told me they were amazed I stayed to evacuate guests and that they would have just left.



If I had to guess, I would say they don't give extensive training on it for it for two reasons... it's statistically irrelevant and because they don't want someone doing something that might present lawsuit opportunities.  What are you really going to do anyways?  You have two choices... fight or flight.  Obviously they can't have target team members gunning people down, even if the person deserves it, because what an incredible can of worms it would open for them to start allowing team member firearms on the premises.  But anyways...

Please do not interpret my words as saying that these psychos deserve any sympathy or that they should be met with anything other than the death penalty.

But just because the news media jumps on these stories without fail every single time they happen does not mean that's an everyday representation of reality. You are more likely to get struck by a bolt of lightning than you are to die in a crazed mass shooting where some rando just shows up for no reason whatsoever and starts shooting in the US. Every year. It's not an opinion, it's just a fact. I'm sorry if you don't agree, but that's just a fact.

And by the way, before you look it up, don't get caught in the weeds of including gang related shootings where 4+ people die as being part of "mass shootings" because we know that's not fair.

If the news media covered every single instance of someone being struck by lightning in the United States, people would be terrified to leave their homes.

That doesn't mean it can't happen.  Of course, it does happen.  Bad things happen all the time to good people.  Living your life in fear over something like this is irrational to say the least.

Now that you know you're more likely to get struck by lightning, now ask yourself how many people you know personally that have been struck by lightning.  Now understand why that's not a good way to live your life.


----------



## vngoghlvr (Mar 23, 2021)

Not My Name said:


> They don't give training for it because it's statistically irrelevant.
> 
> Please do not interpret my words as saying that these psychos deserve any sympathy or that they should be met with anything other than the death penalty.
> 
> ...


That's true.  But some of us work in rough stores.  I had a guest rip the top off our atm machine one night because his card got stuck, we've had fights, knives, a few weeks ago we had a guest assault another guest and then start throwing and breaking glass jars and bottles.  During the last incident we had 2 pushouts within 20 minutes and AP didn't even notify us (the only leads in the building) that there was a violent guest.  I saw the cops arresting somebody after I was dealing with a pushout.  So yeah, shootings aren't commonplace, but there is violence in some stores.  And speaking honestly, with the rise in mental illness, homelessness, and economic instability coupled with lack of government support for people, this stuff will continue to happen.  Most TMs don't even properly know how to do a code yellow, much less how to deal with a bigger crisis like a fire, shooting, etc...


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 23, 2021)

happygoth said:


> Our training was pretty informative and thorough about what to do and some of the best places in the store to hide, etc. Our APTL is very good.


Lol we just got told, pick a door , run at it, and told which doors are best for no alarms.  If you must fight but make sure you take them by surprise.


----------



## BurgerBob (Mar 23, 2021)

vngoghlvr said:


> We actually had to evacuate my store when a guest went in the bathroom with what looked like a rifle sticking out of his bag.  From that experience, Target does not give enough training for situations like this.  I didn't hear anything called out on the walkie until another TM came into the back and told me they were instructed to go to the back of the store.  Then the cops told us to evacuate everyone.  Guests were complaining about leaving their stuff behind, TMs who had no walkies in the offices or break room had no idea what was going on.  One TM evacuated, hopped a fence, and ran away.  It was a mess.  When we could go back in we shut the doors for about 30 minutes to talk to our TMs, and management wanted us to reopen. (It was almost 9pm)  I told AP after that there needs to be a lot more training and protocol, not just every man for themselves.  I can't imagine how chaotic it would be if somebody just opened fire.  Heck, other leads told me they were amazed I stayed to evacuate guests and that they would have just left.


My efforts of evacuation  would be.  "Everyone, there's a active shooter situation, EVACUATE NOW OR PERISH" and I'd run my ass out a door.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 23, 2021)

Our training was done by an off duty cop. Among other things he said to look around while you're in the store and imagine what you could use for a weapon in a situation like this.


----------



## Bonzo (Mar 23, 2021)

I trained myself for active shooter/robbery scenarios when I first started Target 16 years ago by walking all through the store during my first week there and knowing where every single exit door and portal was/devising which scenarios would constitute which door I'd use to get the heck out of there!  That was my training.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 23, 2021)

flow4areasonuno said:


> Our training was done by an off duty cop. Among other things he said to look around while you're in the store and imagine what you could use for a weapon in a situation like this.


Anything can be a weapon.  The problem is, what can be an effective weapon in the hands of the untrained?  What won't get taken away and used against the person who tried to defend themselves?


----------



## Ashfromoldsite (Mar 23, 2021)

vngoghlvr said:


> That's true.  But some of us work in rough stores.  I had a guest rip the top off our atm machine one night because his card got stuck, we've had fights, knives, a few weeks ago we had a guest assault another guest and then start throwing and breaking glass jars and bottles.  During the last incident we had 2 pushouts within 20 minutes and AP didn't even notify us (the only leads in the building) that there was a violent guest.  I saw the cops arresting somebody after I was dealing with a pushout.  So yeah, shootings aren't commonplace, but there is violence in some stores.  And speaking honestly, with the rise in mental illness, homelessness, and economic instability coupled with lack of government support for people, this stuff will continue to happen.  Most TMs don't even properly know how to do a code yellow, much less how to deal with a bigger crisis like a fire, shooting, etc...


I worked in a rough target for a year. It’s awful. Bless you!!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (Mar 23, 2021)

Is this for TLs only or does our store just suck ass? All I've got is 15 min online class pushed to me on Workday for Active Shooter. Nothing else...


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (Mar 23, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Anything can be a weapon.  The problem is, what can be an effective weapon in the hands of the untrained?  What won't get taken away and used against the person who tried to defend themselves?


Baseball bat, hammer from sporting goods or redeye’s degreaser.


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 23, 2021)

Baseball bat and hammer can be taken away, both if you miss and if you would have landed a hit before an expert fighter twisted it away.

Degreaser could be good, since it's ranged, unless you miss the face and just piss the aggressor off.  One badly aimed shot may be all the time needed to close the gap and kick your ass.

I've thought of what I could do in such a situation, and then I think of the counter and know that I'd be fucked all kinds of ways.  I once had the honor of seeing an aikido black belt test, and the guy had three other people go at him at once with wooden knives, all of them black belt as well.  It's crazy how quickly you can have your weapon taken away, even if you have training.

My plan at Target was all the little hiding spots not obvious to an outsider and leap frog to a door.


----------



## Bosch (Mar 23, 2021)

Eazzy93 said:


> It's a joke basically just run to exit or hide in the baler they told us 😂



Yeah no. You can't hide in something that always bursting since no one runs it.


----------



## dannyy315 (Mar 23, 2021)

vngoghlvr said:


> Guests were complaining about leaving their stuff behind


Karens ruin everything


----------



## Bosch (Mar 23, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Baseball bat and hammer can be taken away, both if you miss and if you would have landed a hit before an expert fighter twisted it away.
> 
> Degreaser could be good, since it's ranged, unless you miss the face and just piss the aggressor off.  One badly aimed shot may be all the time needed to close the gap and kick your ass.
> 
> ...



Drop your zebra, radio, holsters and your red shirt as you run. This is one reason I wear a vest now, drop and go.


----------



## Style2563 (Mar 24, 2021)

saw the training in workday. when we did the training a few years ago, we had a big hudle because everyone was overdue on the training. Our ETL AP basically said, run and protect for your life. If you want to fight that’s on you.


----------



## flow4areasonuno (Mar 24, 2021)

Tessa120 said:


> Anything can be a weapon.  The problem is, what can be an effective weapon in the hands of the untrained?  What won't get taken away and used against the person who tried to defend themselves?


I think he meant it more as in, if you realize you cannot get away, it's a good idea to have thought about what you would use as a weapon ahead of time.


----------



## Far from newbie (Mar 25, 2021)

I’m no hero.  I’m running and hiding and hoping that I Don’t NEED to defend myself.


----------



## DBZ (Mar 25, 2021)

Some of you have been pushed this training recently? I had cart duty yesterday and had no trainings to do. I get so bored on carts that I'll read on my zebra.


----------



## sunnydays (Mar 25, 2021)

it should be pushed to everyone by now


----------



## IWishIKnew (Mar 25, 2021)

There's been a big signup at the time clocks to do the training after you clock in, so yeah.


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 25, 2021)

It's every 12 months so if you were hired under 12 months ago you'll do it on your anniversary.


----------



## MrPerfectNot (Mar 25, 2021)

Fluttervale said:


> It's every 12 months so if you were hired under 12 months ago you'll do it on your anniversary.


Seems to have been pushed to my entire team, regardless of length of service.


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 25, 2021)

MrPerfectNot said:


> Seems to have been pushed to my entire team, regardless of length of service.


Same here at my store. Everyone has to do it better check workday learning


----------



## Fluttervale (Mar 25, 2021)

MrPerfectNot said:


> Seems to have been pushed to my entire team, regardless of length of service.


Well, it has been that kind of week.


----------



## DeadEnd (Mar 30, 2021)

Other than this jokes comments. One problem is emergency exit door will not open until passed 15 seconds after push the doors.


----------



## redeye58 (Mar 30, 2021)

DeadEnd said:


> emergency exit door will not open until passed 15 seconds after push the doors.


"Dude, don't shoot! I'm still waiting for the door to release!"


----------



## qmosqueen (Mar 30, 2021)

redeye58 said:


> "Dude, don't shoot! I'm still waiting for the door to release!"


You’re wearing red for a reason.

As he shots at you


----------



## Tessa120 (Mar 30, 2021)

qmosqueen said:


> You’re wearing red for a reason.
> 
> As he shots at you


Red shirts are always the ones that die.


----------



## RunForACallBox (Mar 30, 2021)

DeadEnd said:


> Other than this jokes comments. One problem is emergency exit door will not open until passed 15 seconds after push the doors.


How true is this for all doors. We had a guest run out one today. I’m sure he didn’t just chill for 15 seconds with TMs & guests nearby.


----------



## jackandcat (May 15, 2022)

With yesterday's horrifying news from Buffalo about a supermarket active shooter incident, this topic takes on major importance. 
I feel terribly for the victims of the shooting, as well as the employees who were on duty and the customers who were present.
I wonder if there are measures Target can make to get a quicker response from first responders.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 15, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> With yesterday's horrifying news from Buffalo about a supermarket active shooter incident, this topic takes on major importance.
> I feel terribly for the victims of the shooting, as well as the employees who were on duty and the customers who were present.
> I wonder if there are measures Target can make to get a quicker response from first responders.


There is active shooter  training on work day you can take.


----------



## qmosqueen (May 15, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> wonder if there are measures Target can make to get a quicker response from first responders.


Like offer free Starbucks to the police every time they come in


----------



## sunnydays (May 15, 2022)

not to start a whole thing but there is no “quicker response from first responders” without putting like a police station every other block or something. or just station cops in stores


----------



## jackandcat (May 16, 2022)

Target's active shooter video training is very practical and relevant.
We might actually have better staff training than the Buffalo supermarket where this terrifying incident occurred.








						Buffalo's worst mass shooting takes 10 lives, leaves 3 wounded; attack called 'a racially motivated hate crime'
					

Ten people were gunned down at a Buffalo supermarket Saturday in a horrifying mass shooting that officials were quick to label as "pure evil" and racially motivated. The shooting stunned




					buffalonews.com
				




I cannot even imagine how much sadness, pain, anger, resentment, and fear is being felt by the survivors of the deceased as well as the survivors and others at the scene.
For those of you who say "our prayers and thoughts are with you", this is the time to actually pray and actually think about the specific individuals and families who were affected.








						'Pure evil': Man, 18, accused of gunning down 10 at Buffalo store in suspected hate crime
					

BUFFALO, N. Y. - An 18-year-old is suspected of driving hours to a Tops Friendly Markets in Buffalo, armed with tactical gear and a gun, and opening fire, slaying 10, in what police are calling a racially-motivated hate crime. Payton Gendron has been charged with first-degree murder, accused of...




					wutv29.com


----------



## redeye58 (May 16, 2022)

I've shown the kids where all the sharp stuff is as well as which cleaning chemicals could be used in someone's face.
Also the importance of keeping the degreaser topped off.


----------



## dannyy315 (May 16, 2022)

Know where all your emergency exits are at! And don't try to be a hero, save yourself!


----------



## lokinix (May 16, 2022)

jackandcat said:


> Target's active shooter video training is very practical and relevant.
> We might actually have better staff training than the Buffalo supermarket where this terrifying incident occurred.


Tops has no active shooter training. Cite: College project on supermarket training programs. It could of changed, but Tops is very low-budget on a lot of things.



jackandcat said:


> I cannot even imagine how much sadness, pain, anger, resentment, and fear is being felt by the survivors of the deceased as well as the survivors and others at the scene.
> For those of you who say "our prayers and thoughts are with you", this is the time to actually pray and actually think about the specific individuals and families who were affected.


I know people who died, it's intense... I lived near there years ago before I moved.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

There is an active shooter training video available to TM’s on the clock through Percipio. You must be signed in on the clock or it’s a company violation. Active shooter training is very important and is it a huge safety concern. I lived right off the strip on 10/1/17. Something I wish never happened. RIP to all the victims and RIP to all the first responders who lost their life’s or were seriously injured trying to save the life’s of others. You will never be forgotten.


----------



## Hardlinesmaster (May 16, 2022)

lokinix said:


> Tops has no active shooter training. Cite: College project on supermarket training programs. It could of changed, but Tops is very low-budget on a lot of things.
> 
> 
> I know people who died, it's intense... I lived near there years ago before I moved.


Very sad event. Sorry for your loss. Know what to do, be quiet & know your options if you get cornered. I will fight to the end to stop them.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Very sad event. Sorry for your loss. Know what to do, be quiet & know your options if you get cornered. I will fight to the end to stop them.


Personally I have no family losses but have many friends who lost someone they loved. Thank you. We all wear red and could all be targets. Awareness is crucial.


----------



## lokinix (May 16, 2022)

Hardlinesmaster said:


> Very sad event. Sorry for your loss. Know what to do, be quiet & know your options if you get cornered. I will fight to the end to stop them.


Thanks. I have had training at my other job and I'd do something to help others. even if it is getting them to safety.
-


Avocadioo said:


> Personally I have no family losses but have many friends who lost someone they loved. Thank you. We all wear red and could all be targets. Awareness is crucial. My dad was in DS and was a Fireman and EMT before taking a job with the state. My step sister is a doctor. Just a serious subject and nothing to joke around about.


It is a sad event. We need more training on it in general. I don't even know if we have a walkie code about it or not.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

lokinix said:


> Thanks. I have had training at my other job and I'd do something to help others. even if it is getting them to safety.
> -
> 
> It is a sad event. We need more training on it in general. I don't even know if we have a walkie code about it or not.


I have goals


----------



## lokinix (May 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> You guys in the stores have better equipment than us at the DC’s. Be thankful.


I am lucky in that respect. We also have more exits I think, does not help with AP issues, but it is good for safety.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

lokinix said:


> I am lucky in that respect. We also have more exits I think, does not help with AP issues, but it is good for safety.


You may or may not be at the location of the target I shop at! We are all lucky. Target is a great company to work for.


----------



## lokinix (May 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> You may or may not be at the location of the target I shop at! We are all lucky. Target is a great company to work for.


Maybe! Small world things happen!


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

lokinix said:


> Maybe! Small world things happen!


It’s a super small world


----------



## Yetive (May 16, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> I've shown the kids where all the sharp stuff is as well as which cleaning chemicals could be used in someone's face.
> Also the importance of keeping the degreaser topped off.


I always think about using the hot water tap.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 16, 2022)

There are all kinds of things that can be used in active shooter situations.
I have mass respect for the folks at the church in California who mass jumped the guy who was shooting them and hogtied him.
I don't expect that kind of bravery or organization in any situation but it's damned impressive when it happens.

I'm the first person someone is going to deal with coming into my office so it's kinda my job to make sure they don't get past me.
I have a container of wasp spray in my desk that shoots noxious foam 40 feet so you don't have to get too close to the wasps nest.
For wasps, of course.
I have a Stanley Fatmax Fubar under my desk "in case the elevator door ever gets stuck".
I have bags of heavy duty zip ties and duct tape in my desk as well.
But most of all we have a plan.
If the staff hear me yelling "Active Shooter - 911", they know exactly what do, where to go, who to call and how long to wait.
Having a plan is what makes the difference.


----------



## lokinix (May 16, 2022)

There have been copy cat threats in Buffalo today as well, including near a Target. Just, wow - someone mentioned they closed a local Target today. (1) Be careful - Conklin copycats are coming out already : Buffalo (reddit.com) - I didn't work today, so I don't know anything.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

lokinix said:


> There have been copy cat threats in Buffalo today as well, including near a Target. Just, wow - someone mentioned they closed a local Target today. (1) Be careful - Conklin copycats are coming out already : Buffalo (reddit.com) - I didn't work today, so I don't know anything.


An active shooter scenario happens so fast and the situation becomes chaotic that awareness and proper training are our first lines of defense. You literally have seconds if that. It gets confusing with all of the different states and their own gun laws.


----------



## lokinix (May 16, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> An active shooter scenario happens so fast and the situation becomes chaotic that awareness and proper training are our first lines of defense. You literally have seconds if that. It gets confusing with all of the different states and their own gun laws.


Yup! You never know what can happen.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

lokinix said:


> Yup! You never know what can happen.


.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 16, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> There are all kinds of things that can be used in active shooter situations.
> I have mass respect for the folks at the church in California who mass jumped the guy who was shooting them and hogtied him.
> I don't expect that kind of bravery or organization in any situation but it's damned impressive when it happens.
> 
> ...


We always need a plan or standard. If I were you I would throw the wasp spray out and replace it with a can of bear mace! Jk but it is stronger


----------



## commiecorvus (May 17, 2022)

Avocadioo said:


> We always need a plan or standard. If I were you I would throw the wasp spray out and replace it with a can of bear mace! Jk but it is stronger



I work in a state office where we can't have weapons.
That was kinda the point with the wasp spray and elevator door opener.
If I could I'd have a shotgun under my desk.


----------



## redeye58 (May 17, 2022)

Our credo has always been "know when your tool becomes your weapon".


----------



## balthrop (May 17, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Our credo has always been "know when your tool becomes your weapon".


So I can chuck our ETL-GM at them? Because he is a massive tool.

and no I’d not really do that.


----------



## commiecorvus (May 17, 2022)

redeye58 said:


> Our credo has always been "know when your tool becomes your weapon".



Or as Ani DiFranco put it, "Every tool is a weapon if you hold it right."


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 17, 2022)

Are they gonna show us how to use the new Shepherd's hooks as a weapon?


----------



## ION the Prize (May 17, 2022)

commiecorvus said:


> ... "Every tool is a weapon if you hold it right."



"... and they shall beat their swords into plowshares, and their spears into pruninghooks ..."

Or vice versa.


----------



## ION the Prize (May 17, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Are they gonna show us how to use the new Shepherd's hooks as a weapon?



There are  _new_  shepherd's hooks?


----------



## redeye58 (May 17, 2022)

Every tool & utensil I get I imagine how it could be used as a weapon.
That's what happens when you grow up with siblings.


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 18, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> There are  _new_  shepherd's hooks?


Yeah 10+' green things with a hard semi-point on the back end. We've had 'em two or three years....


----------



## can't touch this (May 18, 2022)

If you happen to be in sporting goods grab a can of Coleman fuel and a torch, douse the floor and light it up so the sprinklers go off and soak the store, then shooter will slip and fall on the slippery tile and drop the heater, which you can then grab and blast him. For best results, apply directly to the forehead.


----------



## ION the Prize (May 19, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Yeah 10+' green things with a hard semi-point on the back end. We've had 'em two or three years....



We can't even get replacement blades for our box cutters.


----------



## ION the Prize (May 19, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> Yeah 10+' green things ...



Wait.

These things are ten feet long?!


----------



## KarmaToBurn (May 19, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Wait.
> 
> These things are ten feet long?!


I'm a horrible judge of distance but I'm 6' and it's a lot taller than me so I'd guess around 10'... at least the ones we have anyway


----------



## ION the Prize (May 20, 2022)

KarmaToBurn said:


> I'm a horrible judge of distance but I'm 6' and it's a lot taller than me so I'd guess around 10'...



Our shepherd's hooks are nowhere near that long.

That's like amateur night at Showtime at the Apollo.


----------



## Avocadioo (May 20, 2022)

ION the Prize said:


> Our shepherd's hooks are nowhere near that long.
> 
> That's like amateur night at Showtime at the Apollo.


I got a customized mini shepherd hook. E and F specialty/hooked it up fat.


----------



## Bonzo (Jun 16, 2022)

18 yrs ago when I fitst started, I casually walked the store when I could my first week there, noted all the emergency exit doors, then planned how I'd get the hell out of Dodge at a seconds notice incase of robbery or worse.


----------

